# Prewar Sterling Ebay $445



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

Seems like a pretty good deal to me, especially if your local
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Sterling-Bicycle-/301987503988?hash=item464fdb9f74:g:JnAAAOSwVyRXThkW


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I think if it had the fenders then it would be a good deal. As-is a little over the money to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## frank 81 (Jun 17, 2016)

That's a Super deal. It' my bike.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

frank 71 said:


> That's a Super deal. It' my bike.



Lols, glad I could help


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 18, 2016)

I like it, now I kinda know what this ones gonna look like with a black seat grips.


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lowered the Price on the Bay.


----------

